# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Πρόβλημα USB to gigabit adapter σε mac mini G4

## Nikiforos

Πρόσφατα πήρα από το ebay τον παρακάτω adaptora
http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Παρόλο ότι ο driver κάνει μια χαρά και δείχνουν όλα καλά, δεν το κάνω ping κτλ και φυσικά δεν δουλεύει! στα network statistics βλέπω ότι ενώ receive πακέτα παίρνει δεν μπορεί να στείλει και μου δείχνει πολλά send errors! να πω πως έκανα δοκιμή σε pc με win xp και παίζει μια χαρά! δοκίμασα παλιότερους drivers και επίσης κάνει τα ίδια! μίλησα με τον πωλητή και δεν γνωρίζει τι μπορεί να φταίει! τα leds όλα ανάβουν κανονικά σαν 1000αρι δίκτυο! 
Ο mac είναι mac mini G4 με leopard mac os 10.5.8
Επειδή δεν ξέρω και πολύ καλά από mac os γνωρίζει κανεις τι μπορεί να φταίει? βρήκα και αυτή την σελίδα σχετική με το chip που έχει ο adaptoras.
http://www.asix.com.tw/products.php?...1;100&PLine=71

----------


## mojiro

βάλε linux

----------


## Nikiforos

linux παντού έχω ! αλλά όχι ρε συ και σε mac mini linux! εξάλλου linux κρύβεται από πίσω! btw mac ports rulez!

----------

